# Expansion Planned for Motorized Trail System at Maumee State Forest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Expansion plans are in the works for the current all-purpose vehicle (APV) and snowmobile trail system at Maumee State Forest in northwestern Ohio.More...

More...


----------

